# 20H Journal, no iwugami here. :)



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

My goal is to create a beautiful tank combining good design principles, natural tank simplicity, and high water quality featuring plenty of swimming room for a large school of fish.










Eleocharis parvulus (from AquaBotanic)
Rotala Indica (from That Fish Place, local to me)
Cryptocoryne wendtii (from That Fish Place)
Cabomba (Purple, I believe, from That Fish Place)
Java Moss (from Tony's Tropical fish, my super LFS. Some of the best fish livestock i've seen anywhere.)

Any idea for the left side? I want something tall and grassy. I'm thinking one of the vals but am unsure right now.

I can't wait for things to start growing.

In the future the equipment will be out of the tank, and there won't be any floating hairgrass.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (Mar 19, 2007)

What are your tank specs and equipment?

The tank looks really nice now....will look even better when it grows in.  The driftwood looks great in that scape.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

65watt Coralife Fixture
Red Sea Bio CO2 
Tetra HOB filter, just filter floss.

Flourite. Etc.


Thanks


----------



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

Plenty of growth so far.

Livestock:

4 x Rummy Nose Tetra
1 x Otocinclus
1 x Amano Shrimp


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

If the Cabomba takes off, you'll need nothing to fill in L side as it will reach the top. If not, Jungle Vals or Crypt. crispulata (sp?) are v. tall, grassy & looking, if rather broad leaved.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

New growth.


----------



## Prairie (Aug 15, 2007)

Currently battling with some algae on the hairgrass. Will start dosing NPK shortly.

Placed and order from Aquabotanic for some additional plants, excited about those.

What do yall think?


----------



## Chostshrimp (May 28, 2007)

I like your style, i realy don't like simple japanessetanks most of time( just me) i like nature full looking and more into a tone of realy rivers. It looks likea river in the middle of the forest.


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks nice. It has a very natural feel to it.


----------

